# Woodcraft Zhen Kitchen Knife Set & Stand



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery

This is a Knife Set I have made for my Eldest Son, who is a very keen cook.
These are Woodcraft Zhen Damascus Steel Knife Blanks - 67 Layers or folds of Steel. 
Steel is made in Japan, then Shaped, and Sharpened in China.
I used Cocobolo Scales for the Knife Handles, and  Eucalyptus robusta AKA Swamp Mahogany, for the Sharpening Steel Handle.

If I was to ever make another one, which I doubt, I wouldn't use Cocobolo, as some pieces were quite hard and other were extremely soft, which apart from making the sanding difficult, the sanding Dust of which there was plenty, started to irritate my wrists and the back of my hands. I will now Keep a Wide Berth from Cocobolo.

The Knife Stand Block, is Eucalyptus robusta AKA Swamp Mahogany.

All Finished, with Minwax Wipe on Poly High Gloss.
All comments welcome.
Brian


----------



## oldstoker (Aug 21, 2017)

Brilliant work Brian.
Joe.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautiful work Brian!


----------



## mark james (Aug 21, 2017)

Superb work Brian.

That will be a wonderful keepsake.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

oldstoker said:


> Brilliant work Brian.
> Joe.



Thank you Joe, Greatly Appreciated.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

Cwalker935 said:


> Beautiful work Brian!



Thank you Cody, I appreciate your Comments.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

mark james said:


> Superb work Brian.
> 
> That will be a wonderful keepsake.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



I Greatly Appreciate your Kind Remarks  Mark, 

My Sons Initials are GMH, Mine are BMH, so I wrote on the Bottom of the Block, before I gave it the Coats of Minwax

"BMH 4 GMH"
        "2017"

So hopefully it may end up with any one of his 3 Children and I may have started an Heirloom.
Thank you.
Brian.


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 21, 2017)

Exquisite craftsmanship on the block and handles Brian! 
Definitely an heirloom piece that will be around for many generations.
If you had any photos of making them, they should be passed along as well.


----------



## Ambidex (Aug 21, 2017)

Very, very nice work Brian. Your son will be so happy and proud! I'm with Charlie and would love to see more pictures if you have any.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 21, 2017)

Awesome work. Those are beautiful. Your son will be very happy.


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 21, 2017)

That is one sweet, thoughtful and generous gift.  
Beautiful knives.
Well done.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 21, 2017)

Amazing looking knives.  Craftsmanship A1 as usual.


----------



## RKB (Aug 21, 2017)

Great job Brian!  Family heirloom for sure. :biggrin:

Rod


----------



## SJScher (Aug 21, 2017)

Outstanding, I am very impressed!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 21, 2017)

I like to cook...a lot. Feel like making another set?

Just kidding, of course. That is truly a treasure, especially for someone who has a passion for cooking. GMH will be quite happy, I am sure. Nice selection and very nice work Brian.
When viewing with the provided magnification, the quality of your fine finish detail is quite evident!
Aloha!


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> Exquisite craftsmanship on the block and handles Brian!
> Definitely an heirloom piece that will be around for many generations.
> If you had any photos of making them, they should be passed along as well.



Thank you Charlie for your Kind Words, 
Regrettably I didn't think to get any W.I.P. photographs.
I was just too engrossed in getting it finished, plus I was working on it both at our Men's Shed, so that I could use the Machinery, that I don't have in my Workshop, as well as in my Workshop, also there was also a lot of waiting and Clamping involved, while the Epoxy Adhesive cured.
I was also under the Hammer a bit as Graham's Birthday is in September.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

Ambidex said:


> Very, very nice work Brian. Your son will be so happy and proud! I'm with Charlie and would love to see more pictures if you have any.



Many Thanks George, for your very Kind Words.
They are greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

Jim15 said:


> Awesome work. Those are beautiful. Your son will be very happy.



Thank you Jim, for your Very Kind Remarks,
Greatly Appreciated.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> That is one sweet, thoughtful and generous gift.
> Beautiful knives.
> Well done.



Thanks Steve for your kind Comments,
Regards,
Brian,


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

kruzzer said:


> Amazing looking knives.  Craftsmanship A1 as usual.



You are Very Kind Rich,
Thank You,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

RKB said:


> Great job Brian!  Family heirloom for sure. :biggrin:
> 
> Rod



Thank you Rod, for your Kind words.
It is a nice thought, that something you have made could be handed down the Generations, possibly to those who are not yet Born, and who you are never known, but who's Gene's you share.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

SJScher said:


> Outstanding, I am very impressed!



Many Thanks Sandy, for your kind Words of Support,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

SteveG said:


> I like to cook...a lot. Feel like making another set?
> 
> Just kidding, of course. That is truly a treasure, especially for someone who has a passion for cooking. GMH will be quite happy, I am sure. Nice selection and very nice work Brian.
> When viewing with the provided magnification, the quality of your fine finish detail is quite evident!
> Aloha!



Many Thanks Steve, for your Kind Words.
The Magnification Function is a Fantastic Tool, it show's every Minute Hair and Defect, not visible to the naked eye, there is No Hiding, that makes it Great, yet also Horrific.  
I strongly doubt that I would ever tackle another set, I don't know if I would have enough time, so many Projects on my Plate, and so much wood to turn, and the Sand is getting noticeably Lower in my Glass. 
Kind regards,
Brian.


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful set of knives Brain! That's a family heirloom that will be passed on for generations. I remember the first knife I made two years ago. I blissfully sanded and shaped the handle and a few days later developed a rash that lasted two months. Needless to say I now take great care whenever I work with cocobolo. I've found that Gloves In A Bottle shielding lotion works well to protect my hands and arms from the effects of sawdust.


----------



## elkhorn (Aug 23, 2017)

Brian, you never cease to amaze me with your varied skills!  Fantastic job of finishing off the blades and with the stand.   The fit and finish of the handles is perfect.  I don't know if you get to watch "Forged in Fire" Down Under, but maybe you should try to get on the show 

Stay well, my friend!


----------



## MikeL (Aug 25, 2017)

A Huge project well done. It will be difficult to top that gift. Very nice.


----------



## Jim_V (Aug 25, 2017)

Well done, Brian. Handles look to be well balanced and the knife block has the look of a disciplined professional. I'm inspired to try one myself.

Jim


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 25, 2017)

I think there is a slight possibility that your son just may like those Brian.  Great work as usual Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Dec 4, 2018)

Gentlemen namely, Steve Axelrod, John (Elkhorn), Mike L, Jim V, & Rick G.

Firstly, My sincerest apology for not having responded to your kind Posts and Generous Comments previously. I have no excuse, whilst the last 18 months or so have been extremely taxing culminating in a Mini Stroke in February 2018, and then a slow return of my ability to recall, words, and events, from my memory, I should have responded earlier.

While looking at the Posts I had Started, I saw that Rick G. was the last comment on my Knife Block, and when I looked further, I noted that I hadn't acknowledged or responded to all your Generous Posts.
Please forgive me for my untimely responses and acknowledgements, that oversight was just Poor Manners on my part.
Again my Apology.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## elkhorn (Dec 4, 2018)

Great work as usual Brian! Those are beautiful set of  knives  with beautiful fit and finish. They are a set that any cook would love to have. I know that they will mean a lot to him and  every time he uses them he will remember your thoughtfulness and love.  They will become a treasured family heirloom.  Well done, my friend!


----------

